# Headphones for iPod



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

My Sony MD71's are on their last legs (still sound good but cables starting to fall apart).

I spend a lot of the day when i'm in the office listening to my iPod whislt working so need comfy in ear phones. I drive them from a seperate headphone amp (Rega Ear) so not worried about difficult to drive phones. Willing to spend up to Â£150 for the right phones.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Cheers

James


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Try something from here: http://www.sennheiser.co.uk/uk/icm.nsf/ ... headphones

Excellent quality


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Do not buy from Ebay (especially HK/Chinese sellers) unless you are confident in the authenticity of the goods. I have a pair of fake Senn CX300 from "gifttide" :evil:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

James,

I have a pair of Shure E4C-Ns. Lots of "bud" options to help you find something that is comfy for you. You do need to make sure you have them positioned properly to get any bass response, but so long as you do, they sound great and are pretty good at isolating you from the outside world. Seen them down to about Â£145 now.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Shure e3C or later Shure e4c. I have had e3c s for 3 years now and I love them. They bring out the most in the 5G ipods improved sonic capability.

I will upgrade to e4cs soon.

Listening review:

http://reviews.cnet.com/Shure_E4c/4505-6468_7-31429517.html


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Another nod for the sennheiser's here.

CX300's I've got. great phones and you can occassionally get for about Â£18 from Amazon!

I replaced some Sure E2c's with the sennheiser ones and I must say the feel/sound a lot better for me


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thanks folks - i'll take a look at the Sennheisers and the Shures.

Cheers

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Thanks folks - i'll take a look at the Sennheisers and the Shures.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


Another vote for the Shures... I have E4g (black, not white) and they're excellent. And that's from someone who hates "bud" earphones.


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been using Sennheiser PX100's since I bought my ipod and they are great for the money.

However, a couple of weeks back I bought some Etymotic ER6i earphones as they are great for isolating exterior noise and were supposed to sound great. A bit weird getting used to the fit of the plugs deep in your ears but they do sound very good - I put them on last night just to have a quick listen again and found that an hour had passed before I'd noticed. Recommended.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

I had some Sennheiser MX500s back in the day, best earphones ever


----------



## T333TEE (Feb 14, 2006)

Nando said:


> Do not buy from Ebay (especially HK/Chinese sellers) unless you are confident in the authenticity of the goods. I have a pair of fake Senn CX300 from "gifttide" :evil:


hmm, I recently bought a pair from this seller - what makes you think they're fake if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

T333TEE said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Do not buy from Ebay (especially HK/Chinese sellers) unless you are confident in the authenticity of the goods. I have a pair of fake Senn CX300 from "gifttide" :evil:
> ...


terrible sound quality,
cheap packaging (however not compared to 'original' packaging), 
poorly constructed, 
messages from a fellow buyer in New York. He confirmed his were fake as he took them to an authorised stockist.

http://www.sennheiser.com/uk/icm.nsf/root/contact_ebay


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

How about some bose










Im no headphone guru but I thing theyre fantastic!


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Lots of useful ipod accessory reviews on ilounge: http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/accessories/


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

One of my colleagues has just gone for these he quite likes them

http://www.v-moda.com/collection/modaphones/vibe.aspx


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Shure just replaced their high;y rated E3/4/5c in ear phones with SE210, SE310 and SE420 and 500 phones.

I just replaced my E3cs with SE420s. They arrived yesterday, and although more expensive than the E4cs, they now feature dual cones with a separate bass and treble driver for each bud. This open the sound and allows the bass to come through in a way that the E3cs can't match.
'
The sound is just fantastic. Worth every cent. i was very pleased with the E3Cs and they got better over time (one gets used to the in ear experience and cones do loosen with use therefore giving better reponse) The 420 Se's are leagues above this in fidelity and enjoyment terms.

As per this review - am revisiting My Top Rated tunes as i type. And hearing MORE. [smiley=dude.gif]

http://www.trustedreviews.com/multimedia/review/2007/03/01/Shure-SE420-Noise-Isolating-Headphones/p1

If you have a G5 iPod and listen in 320kps, treat yourself.










Best 'Toy' or 'treat for me this year.. V happy. 

Offer code for those interested. I found Mercury AV bith knowledgeable, helpful and good value:

Promotion CODE 15 for a :

15% INTRODUCTORY DISCOUNT*

http://www.mercury-av.com/sales/#1X0


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Got some bose headphones... not really worth the money IMHO and a little disappointed to be frank!

:x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Shure just replaced their high;y rated E3/4/5c in ear phones with SE210, SE310 and SE420 and 500 phones.
> 
> I just replaced my E3cs with SE420s. They arrived yesterday, and although more expensive than the E4cs, they now feature dual cones with a separate bass and treble driver for each bud. This open the sound and allows the bass to come through in a way that the E3cs can't match.
> '
> ...


I have some E4's and am very happy with them. Trusted Reviews, however, seems to have rated (previously) the Ultimate Ears Super.fi range above the Shures.

I'd be interested in a comparison.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I have replaced my E3C's for the SE 530'S.. wow!.. what a difference.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

sandhua1978 said:


> Got some bose headphones... not really worth the money IMHO and a little disappointed to be frank!
> 
> :x


Bose?

I'd rather bash one out with the aid of sand paper....

Another Shure e4c fan although I need to source some replacement buds from somewhere.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I still think Etymotic Research ER-6i are the best ... especialy with the dollar exchange rate at $2 per Â£ !!

see http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/er6i.aspx

I purchased mine direct from the US but no doubt a UK supplier somewhere.

TJS


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> Another Shure e4c fan although I *need to source some replacement buds from somewhere*.


...that's what I started doing with my 3c's. Ebay seraches for buds etc. One thing lead to another - suddenly the eC3s sound very out-classed.

Wish I'd got the 530se's now.


----------

